# Fetch



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

After weeks of trying to get a pic of Louie thats not a grey blur  we finnaly got one :lol:


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

awww hes seriously stunning   aint it funny when they play fetch lol


----------



## tilsie (Jun 15, 2009)

Well worth the wait. Louie is absolutely gorgeous. Are you going to show him?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks peeps  

Not sure about showing have'nt done it before, I think there is one in Kendal soon so may go & have a look, not sure if the show world is ready for Louie though he is crazy :lol:


----------



## tilsie (Jun 15, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Thanks peeps
> 
> Not sure about showing have'nt done it before, I think there is one in Kendal soon so may go & have a look, not sure if the show world is ready for Louie though he is crazy :lol:


I am sure the judges and stewards would cope. I usually do the Lakeland but haven't nothing to show at the moment. I might take the club stall up there though. Why don't you give Louie a go? If you need any help with the entry form or any advice just give me a shout


----------



## Debcat (Mar 6, 2010)

Oooooh, me likey the puddy tat, he is stunning, very jealous!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks Tilsie I'l think about it  maybe he could help you with your stall he is very good at helping :lol:

Thanks Debcat


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

He is very Bonnie, What kind of Cat is He. Thanks


----------



## Chloeh (Apr 1, 2010)

He's is seriously gorgeous, love his tail <3


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Amin said:


> He is very Bonnie, What kind of Cat is He. Thanks


He is a Maine Coon  or a better description is crazy wurlwind 

Thanks Chloeh his tail is just starting to bush out so he will be dusting soon :lol:


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> He is a Maine Coon  or a better description is crazy wurlwind
> 
> Thanks Chloeh his tail is just starting to bush out so he will be dusting soon :lol:


I should have guessed that he is mc. - Doh, Very similar to our Indie who is now just about 5 month. how old is Louie.


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Sorry I Do need Specks, Yes he is maybe 2 weeks older than Indie. Do you see a resemblance.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Indie has a much nicer set of whiskers  Louie keeps breaking his  probably because he rushes around so much or maybe teeth he has a big one trying to get through at the mo, he looks a bit like an old paint brush on one side :lol:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww he is gorgeous, lovely colour, i love maine coons, stunning cats,.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

:001_tt1:
oh Louie, you are so gorgeous I may have to steal you


----------

